

Latest FBI Claim of Disrupted Terror Plot Deserves Much Scrutiny and Skepticism - r721
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/01/16/latest-fbi-boast-disrupting-terror-u-s-plot-deserves-scrutiny-skepticism/

======
Eleopteryx
Can't remember the precise details but there was another instance of this
somewhere here in Cleveland... Ah, here it is:
[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/how-fbi-
entrapment...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/how-fbi-entrapment-
is-inventing-terrorists-and-letting-bad-guys-off-the-hook-20120515)

